# [Review] Cruzer Lite Case for GNEX



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

I first got the Cruzer Lite from Cruzerlite.com this week in hopes of satisfying my need for a new case. I have certain qualifications when it comes to buying cases, so in this case I was hoping for the best considering how new the device is.

First, the case is really form hugging. it holds on to the edges of the body without protruding onto the screen, which is a real check in my book. I can not stand cases that are loose and cover up bits of the screen. My OCD cannot handle it and any case that I have ever bought that does this is immediately returned.

Second, the feel of the case is really nice and smooth. It does not have the feel of that sticky rubber that will get stuck in pockets or collect lint and dust. That would also provoke my OCD and cause me to burn the case.

My two biggest bugaboos about cases are not present on the Cruzer Lite, which is really nice. The gripping rubber on the sides is very stable in the hands and the cutouts for the power button and volume rocker are both large enough that even my fingers can actually get to them and turn the phone on and off. My previous case covered the volume rockers and made me very angry, that case did not last long.

It also has cutouts for the camera, headphone jack, mircousb port and microphone. This was also not present on my last case so this was quite nice to see.

The only negatives I really felt was that the material for the sidegrips is a little bit rough, but overall this case is very nice and might last a little while even in my very particular taste. I give it an 8/10 and highly recommend give it a shot if you want some shock absorption and general protection of the body of the phone like I do.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I only use TPU cases so this one looks cool. My current TPU case works with the extended battery door very well. But I hate the ugly diamond pattern on the back. Any idea if this one will form to the ext battery door?


----------



## lysdexik (Jan 22, 2012)

Natemz said:


> I only use TPU cases so this one looks cool. My current TPU case works with the extended battery door very well. But I hate the ugly diamond pattern on the back. Any idea if this one will form to the ext battery door?


I think I read in another thread or forum that it does in fact fit the extended battery door. I myself just ordered a case from this company, the androidified one here: http://www.amazon.com/Green-Androidified-Samsung-Wireless-Packaging/dp/B006MK2E8S/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1327342629&sr=8-5


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

It does fit with extended.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Sweet just ordered the Red Androidified case. You can save about $3 by buying directly from Amazon too

http://www.amazon.com/Red-Androidified-Samsung-SCH-i515-Packaging/dp/B0060P94OC/ref=sr_1_12?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1327345718&sr=1-12.


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

Natemz said:


> Sweet just ordered the Red Androidified case. You can save about $3 by buying directly from Amazon too
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...7345718&sr=1-12.


Yep. I had to get 3. Think I might get a few more once they come back in stock. Red, teal and smoke look sick!!!!


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah I ordered mine and I guess it's not in stock until ending of Feb. Sucks tushy!


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

How well does it fit. I've only found one case that "fits" the extended battery, that actually fits properly. My first tpu case would fit on the phone, but would flex and part of the case would sit below the side of the phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Update: got my red cruzer lite case today. Looks great but didn't realize the volume controls are covered. This causes the volume rocker to get pressed using the extended battery. Visually it fits fine and isn't deformed due to the bigger battery. I might try cutting out the volume rocker area though. But the case looks good at least.

Edit: bending and stretching the case seems to have helped the volume rocker issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

I have used Diztronic cases since I had my Bionic, the one for the Gnex, fits perfectly. If anyone is curious I can post some pics. The fitment is so good, you would think the case was made specifically for the extended battery. Proper cutouts and everything in the revision 3 they released not too long ago. I have two different versions, one smoked and one black.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Natemz said:


> Update: got my red cruzer lite case today. Looks great but didn't realize the volume controls are covered. This causes the volume rocker to get pressed using the extended battery. Visually it fits fine and isn't deformed due to the bigger battery. I might try cutting out the volume rocker area though. But the case looks good at least.
> 
> Edit: bending and stretching the case seems to have helped the volume rocker issue.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


There are 2 versions. The ones with the giant android on the back are the new ones and have a cutout for the volume rocker. I have one of the old ones and I actually cut it off with an x-acto knife and I actually like that. I have to press a little harder for the volume which I like because I found it too easy to press.

Oh and the case is awesome.


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

Just saw this so I thought I'd share this info....."like" cruzer lite on facebook and for every "milestone" of the "likes" they get, they are giving away a free case!!!! Up to 5! Jump on dis shiz now guys!!!

https://www.facebook.com/Cruzerlite


----------

